# What kind of anemone's do clownfish like?



## Jessefish

getting some clownfish soon and wondering what kind of anemones they would hide in, i know its no necessasary but its just cool to watch them hide in it. if you do have clown fish and they hide in an anemone, could you tell me the name of it? thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221

what kind of lighting do you have? and if you plan on getting adult clowns unless they are a bonded pair will most likely hate eachother so unless you get them when they are young it can be difficult to keep multiple. id be more worried about your trigger kicking the hell out of them tho.


----------



## Tallonebball

Its very rare now adays that domestic clowns will pair with anemones. 
You need high lighting for all anemones that clowns will pair with.
And if I remember you have a trigger that is biting your other fish and you so you should take care of that first instead of worrying about clowns and anemones.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ha!
See? Anemones, what did I tellya? 
Am I frickin' psychic or what?
( no I'm not; I've just seen this same epic fail pattern too many times to count )

As for your question, what does it matter? You'll just ignore the correct information anyway.

Here's a clue: You can't keep anemones in a fish tank. Your tank is a fish tank. You cannot keep an anemone in it. You have no hope whatsoever of success in this. Don't even bother.

( I figured I cut right to the chase, since I wouldn't want to waste another five minutes of your life or anything. You don't believe it, but we really are doing you a big favor by not answering your question )


----------



## Jessefish

Its not the same tank...


----------



## Tallonebball

Still you need to answer our questions and tell us what kind of lighting you have because anemones need high lighting, which is going to be an expensive lighting system or else it wont work.
Also need to know the size of the tank. You cant just ask a broad question without letting us know what your working with, it will help you out a lot on forums.


----------



## Revolution1221

i thought in a previous post you had stated that u only had the one 75 gallon?


----------



## Tallonebball

Im sorta wondering whats going on with you. Do you just buy fish because you want to and then ask questions later. You've asked about butterfly fish, a morrish idol, and a triggerfish. I think you need to start doing more research before buying instead of just buying and killing fish.


----------



## Jessefish

ok man why are you assuming i bought fish i just asked a simple question, god people not try to sound like a brat but either help me out or stop bugging me.


----------



## Tallonebball

I'm not assuming you bought fish, you said you bought fish in every one of your posts. If you think your going to get on here and get flowery answers you wont. We are telling you these things for your own good not only so you don't waste your money but also to save fish.
When you ask questions as a newbe you need to tell us how big your tank is, what lights you have, and what other fish you have. We can't help you unless you tell us what your working with. Its not bugging if we want more info so we can properly answer your question.


----------



## hXcChic22

Maybe England has it right, banning kids from keeping fish...


----------



## TheOldSalt

There are two main kinds of anemones.

1- anemones that clownfish will use

2- anemones that can survive in a typical reef tank

Guess what? They aren't the same anemones. The few anemones that you can probably keep alive will be ignored by clownfish, and the anemones that clownfish like you will never likely be able to keep alive. They are also becoming endangered due to too many idiots trying to keep them anyway, which is why we aren't going to steer you toward them.


----------

